
At Harvard, extraordinary battle between PhD student and prominent researcher - mudil
http://www.sciencemag.org/news/2017/07/harvard-extraordinary-court-battle-between-phd-student-and-prominent-researcher-grinds
======
fithisux
The article does not state what happened.

------
DanBC
see also this (54 comments, 6 months ago)
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13444360](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13444360)

